# Craft Fair



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well it was a great day today. After all expenses including sales tax I cleared $530. Todays sales were peppermills (regular, mini's and antique), toothpick holders, wine bottle stoppers, pens, and ornaments. Never sold a bowl or vase. Tickled to death. The biggest comment I got was they look professionally done and made in America. So I am tired but all in all a great day.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to hear Bernie. I may be trying the craft fair out in a year or so too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Charles. I was really pleased and I think with the economy as it is people are buying local which definitely helps. Sitting here watching TV I had another 6 orders come it for another $400. So it is going to be a busy couple of weeks.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy for your success Bernie.. hope the orders continue to come in!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jim. I now have 11 orders so I am a happy camper.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like you had a worthwhile day, Bernie.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great going Bernie. We un's glad for ya.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and Dave. I just placed my order for supplies for the 11 orders so will be busy when they roll in.


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

*Biggest sale item*



BernieW said:


> Well it was a great day today. After all expenses including sales tax I cleared $530. Todays sales were peppermills (regular, mini's and antique), toothpick holders, wine bottle stoppers, pens, and ornaments. Never sold a bowl or vase. Tickled to death. The biggest comment I got was they look professionally done and made in America. So I am tired but all in all a great day.


Out of all the items you had to sell, what would you say drew the most interest and is that what you sold the most of?

Bob


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. The most items sold in this order: 7 peppermills, 7 antique peppermills, and 9 pens. I have orders for 7 more peppermills and 3 salt & peppermill sets. I sell the sets for $68 the regular mills including the antique mills for $38.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Bob. The most items sold in this order: 7 peppermills, 7 antique peppermills, and 9 pens. I have orders for 7 more peppermills and 3 salt & peppermill sets. I sell the sets for $68 the regular mills including the antique mills for $38.


How long does it take you to make a salt and pepper mill set from start to finish?

Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith it takes me about 40 to 45 minutes start to finish when I am in production mode. About a hour if I do one here or there. The first one I did took probably about 2 hrs but once you get a system down it will go quickly. I use a skew to mostly turn the outside and start sanding a 180 or 220 grit. I round first, put a tennon on each end and then drill. Once drilled I use cones to hold the piece and do the final outside turning. I only use the Artisian salt and pepper mill kits from Craft Supply USA.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Bernie.

You are getting more money as a crafter than any professional here in my country. 
Good for you!!!

PS= I am sure you are a pro, too


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis. Not a pro yet but working on it.:laugh:


----------

